# Cabelas.North.American.Adventure.USA-XBOX360



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure about region locking- this series has often been locked but the NFO says nothing and I am not sure whether to trust the naming or not.

Still this is the latest in the just about annual Cabelas series of hunting games. Such games almost invariably get very mixed reviews- hunting being somewhat different to the average FPS game although when stood next to an average FPS they often do not hold up as well either.
This one as the title implies is based based in North America, custom guns and filming options are touted this time around.
Boxart






Game trailer




Spoiler: NFO





```
Cabelas.North.American.Adventure.USA-XBOX360



Release Date:ÂÂÂÂ14 sep 2010



Publisher:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Activision

Developer:ÂÂÂÂ Activision

Platform:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Xbox 360

Category:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Hunting, Sports





CabelaÆs North American Adventures gives player the oppotunity to 

experienceÂÂNorth AmericaÆsÂÂgreatest hunts in over twentyÂÂprime 

hunting locations across the continent.





http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=78657
```


----------

